
TIOBE Feb 2018: The last gasp attempt of Visual Basic to score? - cm2187
https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/
======
allanmacgregor
I have a hard time taking things like TIOBE seriously, Visual basic and VB.NET
are 12th and 6th respectively?

~~~
cm2187
What is even more surprising is the 2 year evolution of vb.net. If you click
on the line, it shows a chart consistently going up.

I am less surprised by VB. After all this is the only way to script Microsoft
Office and it's not like VBA had gone away, lots of users actively build stuff
now in VBA.

